# Hot flashes



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe you ladies in the same situation can offer some words of wisdom. How do you control hot flashes? My husband finally understands how debilitating they can be. The other night, he rolled over to cuddle (first time in a long time). I felt that twick in my stomach and I said oh he said what's wrong. I said just wait .....all of a sudden he says you're having a hot flash aren't you? The next thing he's said is that was nuclear!! I have flashes so bad that I can feel,the perspiration dripping down my scalp! Sometimes I have to change my clothes (even my lags sweat) twice a day just to feel comfortable. HRT is not an option for me,so I'm looking at some alternatives.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Haven't tried it myself personally as I'm not yet to the point of hot flashes, but have heard Black Kohash (herbal remedy) works well on them.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I've seen several doctors use low dosages of the anti-depressant drug, Effexor, to relieve hot flashes. That was on breast cancer survivors who could not take traditional HRT drugs.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

i didn't have hot flashes, I just had one long one that lasted 7 years


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Read these books

What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About PREmenopause

What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About Menopause

I got his natural progesterone cream about 8 months ago and have found a HUGE relief from my hot flashes. They are not entirely gone, but the frequency is greatly diminished. I also follow most of his recommendations about lifestyle and that helps too.

Seriously, these books changed my life. They should be required reading for all women.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I've heard that soy isoflavon's can really help. You can get them buy the vitamins in regular department stores.


----------

